# Calcium Reactor



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What's the purpose of a calcium reactor?

Just want to know!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Basically maintains calcium levels in a reef tank with a high demand for calcium level stability, i.e. SPS heavy tanks. I've never used one and haven't seen the need for one yet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

For a tank your size you shouldn't need one. If you're worried about calcium levels just dose weekly or when you do water changes/water top offs.


----------

